# Smoking soup bones?



## whatamess (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi all, my co-worker asked me if I could smoke some raw beef bones for soup/stock. He said his father used to smoke bones when he owned a butcher shop. I've tried searching the web and most of what I find is smoked bones for dog treats. I didn't find much in SMF either. 

Where to start?  I imagine hot smoking will just render the fat and marrow out, can these be cold smoked safely?  (It is -5c all week here.)


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2014)

We use bones for stock....  Bride fires them in the oven at 400-450 to roast them...   Non roasted bones make for a "bland" stock IMO....  I suppose they could be smoked after that for another flavor profile to add to the stock and It would be good...  Never tried it.....   let us know what you come up with....


----------



## whatamess (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Dave that gives me someplace to start with.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2014)

I cold smoke them all the time. You need to keep the smoker around 40. You can hot smoke them too. I make Pho all the time and have cold smoked the bones prior to the par boil. Adds a nice addition to the flavor profile.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 8, 2014)

Perfect timing ....just got two bags of bones. 
Dave, always thought cooking (roasting) meat limits the stock making "potency". I will try your approach. How long in the oven.

Will also cold smoke a batch...a la dirtysailor.

Great tips fellows.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2014)

Usually 30-40 minutes.....   when they start turning color, pull them....   I think the heat starts the breakdown of connective tissues...   collagen etc...  Heck, I don't know for sure but Bride takes this soup making stuff serious.....  everything we don't eat, goes into the freezer and becomes soup stock...  Browned veggies like onions, celery etc. get browned and thrown in the pot....   I am asking her about her process because most times I am not allowed in the kitchen... :wife:


----------



## whatamess (Dec 8, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I cold smoke them all the time. You need to keep the smoker around 40. You can hot smoke them too. I make Pho all the time and have cold smoked the bones prior to the par boil. Adds a nice addition to the flavor profile.



Good info!  I may have to turn the MES on this week just to bump the temps up towards 40 to get some draft going for cold smoking.


----------



## link (Dec 8, 2014)

Pretty much every time I fire up my smoker I put in a package of bones to smoke (hot smoking). This way as Dave mentioned it is kind of like roasting them and they need this for flavor, plus the smoking makes great stock.

I hope this helps.


----------

